# Started my Beavertail Build



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Man I have looked a lot at this boat and think it could be in my future at some point. It looks like a perfect blend of everything I like. Congrats!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the start of your build. Have the same color scheme on my Mosquito except it's FORD White.  Liz always gets a chuckle out of that. 

Won't be long now.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Zika said:


> Congrats on the start of your build. Have the same color scheme on my Mosquito except it's FORD White.  Liz always gets a chuckle out of that.
> 
> Won't be long now.


LOL. Liz was laughing about that when I mentioned Chevy White.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on going with a fantastic skiff & the BEST people (imho) in the business! They were & remain 110% committed to their product & family (customers) every step of the way. I have a Mosquito & it's a blast to fish the skinny water !


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Congrats on going with a fantastic skiff & the BEST people (imho) in the business! They were & remain 110% committed to their product & family (customers) every step of the way. I have a Mosquito & it's a blast to fish the skinny water !


Thanks. I agree with everything you said. Liz spent HOURS today discussing every option, taking us to the work area and back to the office to show us what she meant with different models, and gave her opinion and answered every question. And you cannot argue the product.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Post up some pix of the build process. It'll keep you occupied since you seem to have most of your accessories nailed down.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

What are you expecting real life poling draft to be? Any chance youve discussed that in any detail with the Beavertail owners? Been wondering what the margin is between the Mosquito and the Strike. Good luck along the way bud.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Huge congrats!! Happy Mosquito owner, and like everyone else, nothing but amazing things to say about Will and Liz and the whole experience. She spent probably 3 hours with us on order day, going over every single detail you could possibly think of on the boat, even things like putting the key switch on the upper part of the console so I wouldn’t bump it while running standing up. The real fun comes on delivery day, when Will goes over every single option and walks you through every inch of your new skiff before you leave. Wishing you the best, you’re gonna love that boat!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> What are you expecting real life poling draft to be? Any chance youve discussed that in any detail with the Beavertail owners? Been wondering what the margin is between the Mosquito and the Strike. Good luck along the way bud.


Brochures say 6+. Factory says 7.5 inches is expected. Will be on one in a couple of weeks and is a topic I'd like to know. 8 or less I'd expect. Went max power at 90 instead of the standard 60.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Huge congrats!! Happy Mosquito owner, and like everyone else, nothing but amazing things to say about Will and Liz and the whole experience. She spent probably 3 hours with us on order day, going over every single detail you could possibly think of on the boat, even things like putting the key switch on the upper part of the console so I wouldn’t bump it while running standing up. The real fun comes on delivery day, when Will goes over every single option and walks you through every inch of your new skiff before you leave. Wishing you the best, you’re gonna love that boat!


Thanks for the experience explanation. After the first visit my expectations are high and I know from everyone I've talked to I will not be disappointed in any part of the BT experience. I am excited about the delivery day. Liz is even setting up a ride on another Strike for me equipped similar so I can feel it before the build. Thanks Again.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Would be interested to know what you find with the 90 when you get to that point. Hope all goes super smooth for ya.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> What are you expecting real life poling draft to be? Any chance youve discussed that in any detail with the Beavertail owners? Been wondering what the margin is between the Mosquito and the Strike. Good luck along the way bud.


I have floated in what I believe would have been about 6” in my Strike. In all fairness I did not measure it, but it was eerily shallow and not more than 7”. If I would have gotten out, the water would not have made it over my flats wading boots. This was with 450 lbs of people, 3/4 tank of fuel, full cooler, and light gear. I will say that my Strike is probably lighter than most with a 60 hp and a side console, and my best guess would put it around 800 lbs. 

SkinnyMatters, you will not be disappointed with the Strike in any way and I feel that is one of their better builds that was pushed to the side when the Mosquito came along. Now, I have not ridden on a Mosquito, only because I have no intentions of giving up my Strike, but could be persuaded on a Lightening, if they could get it to fit in my garage . I have fished my Strike in Tampa Bay, Sarasota, Charlotte Harbor, and the Keys and have never needed to go any shallower. If you have any specific questions please feel free to DM me and I will help where I can.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Any progress on your build?


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Any progress on your build?


Its getting started. Due date of Dec 13. Finishing my options and took a test ride on another last Thursday. Cloudy, windy day. Perfect for a test ride. This one had a 70 Yami. Draft was about 7. Not measured but was told 7-8 depending on how it is loaded. The ride was great. Dry in head on, tailing and quarter waves. The Strike has the same freeboard as the vengence. Turns tight and is NOT tippy. I'm 210 and walked the gunwales with no problem. Very impressed. The ride sealed the deal. I'll use it mostly on Tampa Bay and can see no reason she can't handle it. Will post pictures as they build.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice. Sounds like your gonna enjoy it man. Keep us updated like you said, anxious to see some pics as they come through.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

First pictures. Just over a week out.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SkinnyMatters said:


> View attachment 104912
> View attachment 104914
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Received a few more pictures of the build. Friday is delivery day!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome, I love my Strike. That grey console looks sweet and I bet it will haul with the 90 I have the 70 Yamaha.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeeewww!!! That console is looks sweet! Awesome color combos as well!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> Yeeewww!!! That console is looks sweet! Awesome color combos as well!


Looks familiar?
Where's those first trip stories?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SkinnyMatters said:


> Looks familiar?
> Where's those first trip stories?


Boat came in at the beginning of hunting season! Only had it out 3 times. Still trying to get it dialed in. Stay tuned for the fishing stories.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Finally Picked her up and started the break in. Thanks to Will and Liz and everyone at Beavertail for a fantastic build.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful boat.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Go green and plant some tomatoes in those console cup holders! Seriously. I like what ya did!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Very nice! No power pole? I wonder if they would take mine back and refit it. This looks sweet!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Drifter said:


> Very nice! No power pole? I wonder if they would take mine back and refit it. This looks sweet!


Thanks Drifter. There is a PP. Here's another shot that shows it. The photo in the water had the PP deployed to hold at the ramp.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks beautiful. I am certain you will enjoy it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations. Enjoy that new beautiful ride! Now go get it slimy.


----------

